# Anyone in western UP?



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

That has the right sleds and can help.
https://www.facebook.com/upperpeninsula


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I bit. I like that picture of Mackinaw Island in the Winter, snowmobiles parked along main street.


----------

